# Feeling like I'm going insane



## Pulse (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey everyone, this is my first post, I'm 17 and need some help. I was spiked with LSD during a panic attack by a "friend" who thought it would be funny. I wasn't told what it was until the trip was in full-force, no doubt it was a bad trip. After the trip, I just didn't feel myself, but I started to feel normal again after a few days. Almost a week after the trip, I had this panic attack (which I've had many times), except this one was way more intense and confusing.

Since then, I've had some extreme DP/DR, mixed with an almost constant adrenaline rush. I had DR from age 6 - 12, then it just... Went away. Biggest part of it going away was living with it and not thinking about it, which was easy to do, as at that age, I thought that it was just what life is like.

When the DR came back (alongside DP), it came back *so* much more intense! But this time it came alongside what I thought at first was mood swings, but I feel like it's something more. I don't feel like the same person anymore, especially at nights. It's like a switch is getting flicked inside of my head and I'm suddenly a little dizzy, and getting random symptoms. For example, the other night, I kept getting feelings of nostalgia for no reason, and yesterday, I couldn't stop getting deja vu. The deja vu keeps happening but I think the scariest part of it all is the thought patterns. I don't really get delusional, but I just do not have the ability to think positively during the night. I sleep from around 4am until 2pm and it doesn't look like I am able to change that right now. During the "good" part of the 'mood swings', I still feel on edge but I have more of an 'I don't care' attitude towards my DP/DR (which is good), but during the bad times of day, I genuinely feel insane, I'm lurking in my own thoughts and I can't get out of it. It feels like so much more than anxiety, I'm constantly looking for reassurance. Another thing is, time seems awful fast right now, it's like all my memories of the days and weeks before are just dreams. Everything feels like a dream anyway, but when I look back on something I did for lets say 9 hours, it feels like it happened instantly, or it didn't happen, and I'm so convinced that this is true, that I just can't help but think that it's all downhill from here. I feel like I'm gonna wake up one day and realize I've just had one long dream.

Side note: I've always had health anxiety, and that just makes the thoughts seem so much more convincing.

Thank you in advance,

Tom.


----------



## Pulse (Jul 4, 2016)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> Welcome to the forum Tom. Hope it goes away for you again soon.


Thank you for the welcome, man!


----------



## Mandaaa101 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey Tom I have felt those exact same feelings you have had, also after an lsd trip. Mine lasted 3 days as I was not scared of it at all. But I had a horrible trip filled with anxiety. It gets better like everyone says so chin up. I have found myself a psychologist who now says "I deal with clients with depersonalization often, it is very common, and no you are not going crazy and no! You will not forget who you are.


----------

